# A small tip for prospectors



## DarkspARCS (Sep 23, 2020)

Howdy folks!

I just thought Id share a thought about prospecting that may grant someone an advantage if they so chose to impliment this tool and procedure for its use while out in the field in finding gold when none is evident and obvious...


In the picture above you see a bunch of rocks and the tool Im talking about, a propane torch.

None of the rocks pictured originally showed any gold... To the contrary they are unremarkable and bland for the most part, with the exception of the copper ore with its pretty inclusion of chrysocolla. Some just look like knobs of dark colored yard fodder lol...

The thing all of those rocks possess in common is the fact that they all were collected in a well known gold mining district, were found within mine tailings dumps, and possess an above average weight and/ or density for a comparable rock of similar size and quality.

Those 3 aspects about a given prospective ore are factors indicative of a gold bearing rock. Simple field chemistry can supply another supporting fact indicating the presence of gold in a rock, but theres another method Ive chosen to use that I have found that can provide visual proof that your rock of interest possesses gold, and that is a quick qualitative field roast of those rocks.

All of the rocks within that picture turned out to actually possess strong gold content values when they were "roasted" and the gold itself revealed as actual gold... That was hidden from observation by elements that discolor and occlude the gold from being recognized as such. The biggest indicator I have discovered about these rock types that makes that gold prospect a good choice for a sure hit is SHIMMER... Light upon the surface of that rock will reflect back to the observant eye in alternative directions and patterns than what's expected. Crystals within a rock will do this to be sure however even then ... If you observe the reflection sometimes even that will be offset with a reflection within its reflection. Odd shimmers within these ore types are what finalize my decision to promote them to fire !!!
*
A QUICK WARNING!!:*

Toxic elements like mercury, arsenic, copper, barium, lead, and radioactive elements such as uranium, gallium, thorium, and strantium can and will exist within these rocks. Handle with caution. Do not breath the smoke coming from off of these rocks...

By taking a rock showing gold value possibility and subjecting it to a hot flame from a canister torch for 10 minutes (most times that I've experienced) the gold will suddenly manifest itself either as specs throughout the rock, within a layer, as a coating that exists on one side face of a crystaline structure, etc. Heating rock to a dark red state then letting it cool suddenly reveals this gold... I call it a surprise party personally lol...

Taking these rocks home and subjecting them to a thorough roast is in order. The gold that will suddenly appear within the rock has amazed me. It will you too... !!


----------



## goldshark (Apr 28, 2022)

How do you collect the rock as it spalls apart?


----------

